# Postcards - where to buy them in Mexico City?



## Jen.Bk (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, I’m looking for nice postcards that show the modern scenes of Mexico.
Or at least anything postcards that look contemporary and different. I walked around CBD area, Zocalo, Central post office building, etc and I don’t like the postcards I see very much - they are similar and the colours are a bit dull. The way I see Mexico is different.

Please suggest a place that you know for buying postcards and I’ll have a look! Thank you so much! 
Jenny


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Sanborns has some.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> Sanborns has some.


Postcards are casualties of smart phones and social media. Tourists can take selfies of themselves against usual monuments in postcards and send them directly from phone to family and friends and/or post to social media sites. Plus, all free and gets there immediately.


----------

